
Life After Hadoop: Getting Data Science to Work for Your Business - ngaut
https://towardsdatascience.com/life-after-hadoop-getting-data-science-to-work-for-your-business-c9ab6605733f
======
streetcat1
can you give concrete examples of your customers that have more than 1GB -10GB
of training data, and what are they use cases in term of machine learning.

Hadoop and ML are different use cases. ML is not big data, especially with
transfer learning.

